# Hobby trumatic blown air heating



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

Hiya everyone

I am in the uk and parked up for the night the other day i did not want to overheat during the night so turned the heating off before i got into bed 
I got up the following day and found a trail of water that had frozen on the carpark surface underneath. I assumed that the automatic dump valve had operated to prevent damage i did hear the pum going in the night so appear to have lost all the water. Thing is we are here in the uk for another week and need to use the water so can anyone tell me what you do to stop me gilling the water up to have it dumped on the toad a bit later do i leave the heating on about 5 degrees all the time including when driving and on a minimum heat at night. Also should i wrap the boiler in insulation material.
Any advice gratefully received
Kind regards
Graham


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We use a peg on the dump valve, making dumping impossible and we then keep the boiler warm.
We get it nice and hot, before going to bed, then turn off. Usually I awake at about 5 or 6 and then I would put the boiler on again.
Alternatively, depending on your view about gas, you can leave the water boiler on all night and if you like you could turn the heating on low! We have two carbon monoxide and two smoke alarms.
If you do use the peg system, you MUST never let the water freeze as it will damage the boiler and cost ££££
Done this for 12 years and no problems!

edit
We never have the heating or boiler on while driving as we turn the gas off!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Why not just turn it to hot water 40 degree setting? That will hold the dump valve in if it is anywhere near the boiler.


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

rayc said:


> Why not just turn it to hot water 40 degree setting? That will hold the dump valve in if it is anywhere near the boiler.


I tried a shower for the first time the other day absolutly scalding i could never envisage using the 60 degree setting i had the system serviced last week is there a dial on these things so i can turn it down

Thank you
Graham


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> piggiebank said:
> 
> 
> > rayc said:
> ...


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Solution - stop having showers or turn it down to 40C as recommended by rayc.

This assumes you have a Truma system which allows you to select the lower setting of 40C (ie. just above blood temperature).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We always left the heating on low 10 degrees so it kept the dump valve warm enough to stay closed.

Not sure what to do with the Carver water heater on this van though when away.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

From my days of working for Mira showers.........

Assuming you want a shower at 40-43 degC with hot water stored at 60 degC and cold at 10 degC and 6lt/min of "mixed" water coming out of the shower head. Approx. 2/3rd's of the water coming out (4lt) will be made up of hot and a 1/3rd cold (2lt).

Therefore by keeping your hot water at 60 degC, the hot water capacity will go further than if stored at 40 degC. Likewise, the hotter the stored hot water, the longer you'll be able to shower as you'll use less hot water to achieve 43 degC.


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

rayc said:


> > piggiebank said:
> >
> >
> > > rayc said:
> > ...


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

HarryTheHymer said:


> Solution - stop having showers or turn it down to 40C as recommended by rayc.
> 
> This assumes you have a Truma system which allows you to select the lower setting of 40C (ie. just above blood temperature).


Need to have a shower every now again the truma system i have does allow me to select 40 or 60


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does it matter if it's a mixer tap or not, if it is then you just set it in the right place for you, if it's two taps you just have to adjust them to suit, a mixer tap just means you can turn on and off without losing the setting.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> piggiebank said:
> 
> 
> > How can i do that with a shower are they not mixer taps the same as a house??
> ...


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Does it matter if it's a mixer tap or not, if it is then you just set it in the right place for you, if it's two taps you just have to adjust them to suit, a mixer tap just means you can turn on and off without losing the setting.
> ...


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

Hiya

Totally fed up now as i said i turned the heating off overnight to not get too hot and assumed that the dump valve activated and all the water pumped out i have just refilled the tank with 4 litres of water and put the pump on i then unfortunately saw water "gushing" from underneath having spent 600 euro getting this heater fixed last week specifically for this trip i cannot afford to have it replaced / repaired now
It is absolutly crap if you cannot leave the vehicle for a few hours when touring and it freezes and trashes itself a valve that opens and ejects the water is a minor inconvenience pkease tell me there is a button somewhere i can press to reset it..........
Thanks for your help
Graham


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

piggiebank said:


> pkease tell me there is a button somewhere i can press to reset it..........
> Graham


Have you reset the dump valve? Do you know how these Truma water heaters / space heaters work?


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

On our Truma 6002EH, the instruction also mentions the solenoid/dump valve that's giving piggiebanl their problems but ours doesn't have one. Instead, we have a manual lift valve that we use to empty the boiler. Not sure if that's what cane with the Truma or a previous owner had it fitted but could piggiebank use a manual valve in the line? Not sure if the Trumatic has to have an electrical valve but just a thought that might overcome the problem.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371095283848?clk_rvr_id=744206335104


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

HIya

Panic off i got my torch out and found a big red button which i pressed and eureaka it works thanks for all your help

Regards 
Graham


----------

